# Surf to Summit Seat $$



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

Selling for $100 never used, retailed for $150. Can motify to fit Hobie Outbacks and Hobie kayaks. Priced in Hook1 at $150. call (850) 324-2933


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Which seat is it?


Thanks


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*Surf to Summit*

It's probably the Elite model not the Expedition. Go to the Surf to Summit website to see the different models and prices.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Just recieved the expedition today... very easy to install on Hobie outback, used existing hardware.... seems very comfortable. Hopefully try it out tomorow. The above is a good deal, I paid $190.00


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, great deal. I have the expedition and love it!


----------

